# North Carolina Captain Saved By Bulletproof Vest



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Story by wral.com*
_wral.com_

A Goldsboro police captain was shot in the line of duty Wednesday.

Authorities said at about 9:50 a.m., the Goldsboro/Wayne County Drug Squad, along with members of the Wayne County Sheriff's Office, entered a house located at 1200 E. Elm St. to serve warrants on several suspects wanted on drug charges.

According to authorities, one of the people in the house went upstairs, grabbed a gun, came back downstairs and shot Capt. Brady Thompson in the chest.

Investigators said Thompson was wearing his bulletproof vest and that the vest stopped the bullet. He was taken to Wayne Memorial Hospital, where he was treated and later released.

Bobby Lee Rawlings, 58, was arrested and charged with attempted murder on a law enforcement officer and was placed in the Wayne County Detention Center under $500,000 secured bond. He was also charged with possession with the intent to sell and deliver cocaine, possession of marijuana, felony maintaining dwelling for the purpose of keeping and selling controlled substances, possession of a stolen firearm and possession of drug paraphernalia. He was placed under a $75,000 bond on those charges.

Authorities also arrested Rico Deavon Lewis, 34, of East Green Street, with one count of possession of cocaine and possession of drug paraphernalia. He was placed in the Wayne County Detention Center under a $5,000.00 Secured Bond.

At the request of the Goldsboro police chief, the North Carolina State Bureau of Investigation is conducting an investigation into the shooting.

_Reporter/Photographer: Mike Charbonneau _

_Web Editor: Kamal Wallace _

Copyright 2006 by WRAL.com. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.


----------

